

SCRYPTmail - SCRYPTmail
http://blog.scryptmail.com/2015/01/single-factor-authentication.html

======
SCRYPTmail
SCRYPTmail is a new, up and coming, end to end encryption email service. It
now offers single factor authorization. Blog:
[http://blog.scryptmail.com/](http://blog.scryptmail.com/)

